
China says tests of Propellentless EMDrive on space station were successful - mrfusion
http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/12/china-says-tests-of-propellentless.html?m=1
======
atcole
This headline is a bit misleading. It says that Tests of the EMDrive were
successful in the laboratory setting and that they are currently testing it
onboard the Tiangong 2.

It does not reference results of the Tiangong 2 tests.

~~~
flukus
I wish they'd release the details of their lab tests, or maybe they have in
chinese and no one noticed.

